
Feds Charge Chinese Hackers with Ripping Off Video Game Loot from 9 Companies - mercurialshark
https://www.wired.com/story/barium-winnti-china-hackers-video-game-loot-indictments/
======
mercurialshark
This is a non-trivial plot element in Neal Stephenson's "Reamde."

